# Express Drive - Hertz payment question



## cat310 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi guys- new Lyft Express Drive renter here... quick question (can't seem to find it online anywhere) - Lyft has already taken $250 deposit and I know I have to take my credit card with me tomorrow to pickup my rental but what will I be paying at Hertz? I just want to be sure there's enough space on my credit card. 

Has anyone actually gone thru the rental process? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Nothing more is paid to Hertz. Take your card though for them to make a copy of it and your license. Hertz rents to Lyft so you pay Hertz nothing. Lyft charges you for the car and credits any applicable bonus and takes it from your pay. If your pay doesn't cover it they will charge the card on file.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Haha. Good luck with the share cropping. Lyft will change the rules on your rental at will. That stuff used to be a good deal. When it launched. But now. Every person with a rental from lyft thinks its garbage. Probably should research it


----------



## cat310 (Jun 7, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> Nothing more is paid to Hertz. Take your card though for them to make a copy of it and your license. Hertz rents to Lyft so you pay Hertz nothing. Lyft charges you for the car and credits any applicable bonus and takes it from your pay. If your pay doesn't cover it they will charge the card on file.


Thank you so much for your help... I've been looking everywhere! Thanks again.


----------



## cat310 (Jun 7, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Haha. Good luck with the share cropping. Lyft will change the rules on your rental at will. That stuff used to be a good deal. When it launched. But now. Every person with a rental from lyft thinks its garbage. Probably should research it


Thanks for the good luck! That's very kind of you.

I've done my research and while there are a ton of unhappy and bitter reviews/responses there are quite a few folks that recommend it. Like I said, I've done my research and my options are rather limited at the moment so it seems that the Express Drive program is geared for people like myself. My options are stay home and not try to make any money or pay for the rental and go make some money (i need the rental car regardless) so I'll take my chances. When they change the program and it no longer works for me, I'll stop doing it but for now, I'm going to try it out. I'm just grateful to have options to make a little extra money. For my sake, I hope you're wrong


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

The program has changed drastically, and the trust is broken due to one sided rule changes on short notice. Watch the dates on the good and bad comments. Even going to the office has gone from an almost party atmosphere to silence and obvious tension.


----------

